# I parked next to a C6 the other day



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> trunk won't open until the car is shut off, and the new nav system refuses programming while the car is rolling, even at crawl speeds [...] It wouldn't be bad if someone can program out these lockout features. :thumbup:


Of course most of that is CYA legal fru-fru. Most GM products that have ways of disabling some of the lockouts, like automatic door locking for example. You don't even need a MODIC to reprogram it - they show you the sequence in the manual.  The nav system I bet will have a workaround shortly. There are a lot of enterprising folks in the GM world who build adapters like the nav legal bypass in the BMW. I wouldn't be surprised if someone starts selling that stuff pretty quickly.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

gojira-san said:


> Of course most of that is CYA legal fru-fru. Most GM products that have ways of disabling some of the lockouts, like automatic door locking for example. You don't even need a MODIC to reprogram it - they show you the sequence in the manual.  The nav system I bet will have a workaround shortly. There are a lot of enterprising folks in the GM world who build adapters like the nav legal bypass in the BMW. I wouldn't be surprised if someone starts selling that stuff pretty quickly.


Two years so far and no workaround. 

Additionally, GM is having some 'issues' with their Nav/Radio supplier. I wouldn't be surprised to see a new model in there within the next year or two.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Sean said:


> I'll take a Le Mans Blue one! :bigpimp:


Ok, resurrecting a thread from the dead here, but I pulled along side a LeMans Blue C6 today at a light and the thought was "damn, that's the best looking car made today." I'm not going to buy one for various reasons, but it still made me drool.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I loved my C5 Z06, and lust after the C6 Z06, but even I hesitate to buy another GM product. Their dealers are just that crappy. Quality is not any better or worse than my other cars but every single warranty visit was rough.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Dave 330i said:


> Why does Chevy makes a nice running car, and then screw me with idiotic features like...trunk won't open until the car is shut off, and the new nav system refuses programming while the car is rolling, even at crawl speeds. The push button doors won't release unti the shifter is in reverse, requiring you to pull the emergency door release on the floor to exit. I stay away from cars that have lockout features challange my intelligence. It wouldn't be bad if someone can program out these lockout features. :thumbup:


This is America and people can sue for anything. Imagine the other party suing GM for allowing people to program their navigation system while driving? One dude gets into an accident and the other party sues GM saying this accident could have been avoided had teh driver been concentrating on the road rather then the gadget in the car. With all these lawyers out there and people that love to sue for anything, GM would rather be on the safe side then sorry side as they are already losing money in America compared to making money in China due to similiar problems.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Penforhire said:


> I loved my C5 Z06, and lust after the C6 Z06, but even I hesitate to buy another GM product. Their dealers are just that crappy. Quality is not any better or worse than my other cars but every single warranty visit was rough.


I almost bought one twice. I test drove that car twice but it just felt like a Chevy when I drove it:dunno: The power and acceleration was great along with the looks:thumbup: The ride though its self along with the handling seemed questionable to me. I just did not feel as secure in it as I did in my Supercharged 330. The brake feel in my 330 felt a lot better as well.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

cwsqbm said:


> Ok, resurrecting a thread from the dead here, but I pulled along side a LeMans Blue C6 today at a light and the thought was "damn, that's the best looking car made today." I'm not going to buy one for various reasons, but it still made me drool.


You know you want one....

:bigpimp:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> You know you want one....
> 
> :bigpimp:


If the interior looked as good as the exterior, I'd probably own one. I just don't understand why they can't make a decent interior for it. Even the Cobalt has a better interior.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> That must be Courtesy Chevrolet. I've been loosely following things over at corvetteforums and C6s can indeed be had for under MSRP now. The C6 Z06 is a strong contender (odds on favorite even, Alex B.) for my second car in 2007, and at this point my inclination is to buy it through one of that forum's sponsors and either do a museum delivery or a courtesy delivery.


I obviously changed my mind :eeps:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> If the interior looked as good as the exterior, I'd probably own one. I just don't understand why they can't make a decent interior for it. Even the Cobalt has a better interior.


 I had thought about a C6 for a bit, but ended up with the GTO; it has 4 seats, the same engine and tranny as the standard C6, a nice interior and a bland enough exterior that the police don't give it a second look (well until they hear the exhaust note). It was also significantly less expensive to buy and insure. Works for me for now (until I decide to sell everything any buy a 6er  )


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> I obviously changed my mind :eeps:




Not a bad choice though :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Not a bad choice though :thumbup:


I've become a fan of the marque


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

gojira-san said:


> I had thought about a C6 for a bit, but ended up with the GTO; it has 4 seats, the same engine and tranny as the standard C6, a nice interior and a bland enough exterior that the police don't give it a second look (well until they hear the exhaust note). It was also significantly less expensive to buy and insure. Works for me for now (until I decide to sell everything any buy a 6er  )


I agree the Vette is incredibly inpractical and I'll most likely never buy one. I'm judging the C6 Vette purely on looks and ignoring all its faults (which is easy if you don't own one).


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

cwsqbm said:


> I agree the Vette is incredibly inpractical and I'll most likely never buy one. I'm judging the C6 Vette purely on looks and ignoring all its faults (which is easy if you don't own one).


It's absolutely stunning, and IMO some of the best-looking sheet-metal out there for any price.

I agree the C6 is much better looking than the C5 (too big of a butt).

It would take a lot for me to buy one too, not the least of the reason is overcoming my deep-seated association of corvettes as cars for "******** with money". But everytime I see a C6.... umm 

They really have come a long way, and I'm pleased to see an American car that competes with the world's best sports cars. :thumbup:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> It would take a lot for me to buy one too, not the least of the reason is overcoming my deep-seated association of corvettes as cars for "******** with money". But everytime I see a C6.... umm


Being a ******* with money, that aspect of it doesn't bother me.  My issues are generally interior design issues. When I was involved in a pre-release survey of the Cayman, everytime I got in the Vette after sitting in the competitors (M3, CLK, Cayman, 911, and even lower end models), the Vette looked really cheap. Sort of a like an incredibly hot chick with an really annoying voice: fun to look at, but not what you want to live with.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

Then you probably won't like the Ford GT either. I go motorcycle riding with a fellow who owns a Ferrari Challenge Stradale and really knows how to flog a car (used to be a Formula Atlantic racer and still track-days his rides). A friend of his, wealthier than me, let him drive his Ford GT and in terms of driving dynamics he actually prefers the Ford!

But if you gave me the choice of those two cars I think I'd jump on the CS! Gives me the shivers to think of spending that much on a sports car and having to go to a Ford dealer for service.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I don't want a Ford GT because I think its a pale clone of the original. The original GT40 is my favorite race car of all time, and the GT just loses something in the translation styling-wise. I saw a TV the other day (don't remember channel) of guys with kit cars that were reproductions of the original GT40. That's what I'd get if I had the money, even if its less practical then the new GT.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

jvr826 said:


> ... Problem is, the dealership in my area who has 13 in stock is known for their leisure-suit, comb over, scumbag sales tactics. Not sure I'm up for it.


There's that aspect too! :rofl:

I went shopping with a friend who was in the market for a sports car a couple months back. He ultimately bought a 350Z, but we did test-drive a Mazda RX-8 (with a stick, lots of fun), and we looked at the C6. The dealer only had 2 C6's, both in the showroom, and one was a Z06 that had just been sold.

The middle-aged chevy car-salesman in a leisure-suit eventually decided we were possibly serious customers.

Of course he wanted to sell us the car in the showroom, which of course was a slushbox. He acted like we were absolutely insane to be wanting a stick-shift. "Only to save a tenth of a second on zero-to-sixty!?!" He went on to tell us that we didn't understand how bad it would be driving in Tucson with a stick (apparently ignoring the fact that I told him I had lived here for 6 years and driven nothing but a manual). He didn't understand that if my friend wanted a sports car, it had to be a stick-shift. period. Nothing to do with 0-60.

A few other bizarre comments, and within the space of a few minutes I knew that buying a Chevy, even a $50k Corvette would be a totally different experience than a BMW.


----------



## theslik1 (Jan 6, 2004)

JetBlack330i said:


> Why would any one skip a beat for a Pontiac?


The GTO is (was) actually a decent car, and stinky fast in its own right with the 6MT. Too bad the exterior is so bland...


----------



## M Style III (May 6, 2006)

JetBlack330i said:


> ... and it made my mid life crisis advance 5 years.
> I want one!!!
> 
> I also need a better camera phone. [/QUO
> ...


----------

